# huber bushings



## tane (30. Juli 2012)

http://huber-bushings.com/
grad in mein nerve am 2009 eingebaut, weil die buchsen & das du-bush eh hinüber waren.
ergebnis: smoooooth!! kaum zu glauben! das meinen die anglophonen mit "plush ride". der talas-fux vorne fällt da ab dagegen!
montage mit dem huber tool, alles inklusive: max 30 min.
(habs gleich bei meinem nagelneuen enduro auch gemacht)


----------



## beckeru (31. Juli 2012)

Hi,

welche Abmessungen muß man denn für das 2009er AM bestellen?

Gruß

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaxxxon (31. Juli 2012)

@beckeru: Da ist doch eh ne TippTopp Anleitung zum Ermitteln der nötigen Maße auf der Seite!

Das nenn ich mal ne Empfehlung, scheinen ja wirklich geil zu sein, die Teile, wenn man sich die Feedbackeinträge so durchliest. Und da meine Dämpferbuchsen am 2010er Nerve AM eh schon leichtes Spiel haben, werd ich gleich mal bestellen. Bin ich ja gespannt...


----------



## Deleted 169926 (31. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden Fall sind die endgeil.

ich habe auch welche in meinem Nerve XC 2011 und es fühlt sich viel viel fluffiger an. 
Klingt komisch aber wer wechselt wird echt überrascht sein. Der unterschied ist echt enorm!!!!!.


----------



## wolfi_b (31. Juli 2012)

mittlerweile gibt es von Fox auch vernünftige Buchsen, haben sogar Dichtungen


----------



## tane (1. August 2012)

beckeru schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Abmessungen muß man denn für das 2009er AM bestellen?
> 
> ...



..kommt schon, beckeru, mit hackeln & fahren bin ich ziemlich beschäftigt ;-)


----------



## tane (1. August 2012)

beckeru schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Abmessungen muß man denn für das 2009er AM bestellen?
> 
> ...



Oben Buchsenbreite 21,8mm, Rahmen(Wippe) Innenmaß 21,9mm, Bolzen 8mm
Unten: Buchsenbreite 21,9mm, Rahmen (Dämpferaufnahme) Innenmaß 22,3mm Bolzen 8mm (also beim Anziehen des Bolzens wird die Aufnahme"gabel" am Rahmen ein wenig zusammen gebogen, bis sie an der Buchse ansteht.


----------



## jedy (2. August 2012)

kann die empfehlung auch nur noch mal unterstreichen. habe seit ein paar wochen die buchsen an meinem nerve xc von 2009 getauscht und bin ebenfalls sehr begeistert. zumal die buchsen nicht teurer sind als die originalen und mit der wenige euro teuren einbauhilfe dauert der wechsel keine 20 minuten.


----------



## 4Stroke (2. August 2012)

Und inwiefern soll sich durch die Buchsen etwas verbessern?
Abgesehen davon das Spiel verschwindet wenn die alten verschlissen waren.


----------



## Chicane (2. August 2012)

Hier lesen, da ist alles schön beschrieben.


----------



## tane (3. August 2012)

...die sensibilität des ansprechens mußt du erlebt haben: der hinterbau schwebt über den untergrund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (3. August 2012)

schön das auch ander den unterschied festgelstellt haben, ist wie nen anderes Rad dadurch und das für so wenig Geld....

Nur das Wippen ist mehr geworden, durch das viel geringere Losbrechmoment. Aber nicht so das es enorm stört.


----------



## tane (3. August 2012)

wippt mehr, stört mich aber nicht, that's the price to pay...
gefühlsmäßig würd ich sagen 1 bis 1,5 stufen plattform weniger (also jetzt "3" wie vorher "1-2")


----------



## Mithras (5. August 2012)

Hab mal ne anfrage bei Huber Bushings gestellt, möchte in mein Torque nen Coildämpfer einbauen, hab ihn auch schon hier liegen, alte Lager sind raus, Ich bin gespannt ^^


----------



## un1e4shed (10. August 2012)

Hey Ho,
Hab heute meine Huber Bushings für mein 2011er Nerve AM erhalten und gleich eingebaut  Das Ansprechverhalten meines Fox RP23 ist wirklich besser geworden.... Aber natürlich darf man hier keine Wunder erwarten  Wer einen unsensiblen Hintern hat, der wird wohl kaum Unterschied merken


----------



## Mithras (10. August 2012)

Hab meine heute auch erhalten, im DHX RC2 verbaut, leider ist es Premiere für den Dämpfer in meinem Bike, kann nix zum Ansprechverhalten sagen.  Aber er wird morgen getestet ..

Lieferzeit und Preis sind definitiv Top!


----------



## simdiem (10. August 2012)

Mal ne Frage. Auf der HP von Huber sind Buchsen in unterschiedlichen Farben. Kann man sich die Farbe einfach aussuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (10. August 2012)

Ich bin mal so frech und zitiere Hrn. Huber: 


> Die dreiteilige Variante ist erst ab 32 mm Breite verfügbar.
> Die obere Grenze liegt bei 58 mm.
> Die beiden seitlichen Kappen können auf Wunsch farbig eloxiert werden.
> Der Aufpreis hierfür liegt bei 2,50 je Achse. Bitte den Farbwunsch angeben.



Also nur die dreiteilige Variante gibts in Farbe


----------



## Mithras (10. August 2012)

jo, und wenn das FRX die gleiche Dämpferaufnahme hat wie mein FR, dann brauchst 2x die zweiteilige in 22,2x8mm für Fox Dämpfer (1/2")


----------



## simdiem (10. August 2012)

Ohkay, stimmt, das hatte ich auf der HP auch gelesen. Ich hatte jedoch die Hoffnung, dass das vielleicht auch für die 2 teiligen möglich wäre und wollte deswegen fragen, wie das bei euch ist. 
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## jaxxxon (11. August 2012)

Yesssss! Vorgestern die Teile in mein 2010er Nerve AM eingebaut und kann mich allen positiven Kommentaren der Vorredner uneingeschränkt anschliessen. Es ist genial. Der Hinterbau spricht nun bereits auf den ersten mm Hub äusserst sensibel an. (Das sehr hohe Losbrechmoment von vorher ist quasi weg!) Erster ausführlicher Fahrtest erfolgt am Montag. Aber auch jetzt schon Doppeldaumen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich hatte jedoch die Hoffnung, dass das vielleicht auch für die 2 teiligen möglich wäre und wollte deswegen fragen, wie das bei euch ist.


Witzig, ich hatte genau 3 Tage vorher ne Mail an Mr. Huber geschickt mit genau der Frage/Hoffnung  Ich fand die 3-teiligen beim Vivid deutlich besser als die 2-teiligen, die ich vorher immer hatte. Aber um diese vielfach lobbesungenen Teile mal zu testen, nehme ich es auf mich, wieder 2-teilige zu verbauen  Am Ende bescheinige ich dann dem FRX, dass es sup "plush" ist und in Wirklichkeit sinds nur die Buchsen/Gleitlager


----------



## McFussel (23. August 2012)

Gestern sind meine Bushings gekommen und heute oder morgen geht es an den Einbau - bin seeeeeehr gespannt. 

Aber eins muss man sagen: Herr Huber ist so freundlich, nett und zuvorkommend, das ist schon so unglaublich positiv in der deutschen Service Wüste, das es einem die Sprache verschlägt!



Sollte man ja mal erwähnen - Danke, das es sowas noch gibt!


----------



## Mithras (23. August 2012)

Ja das stimmt, der Einbau ist auch ein Traum  ... und der Dämpfer arbeitet wie ne Wolke .. obs an den Bushings liegt?! ..


----------



## un1e4shed (23. August 2012)

Das Blöde daran ist nur, dass man sich viel zu schnell an das feine Ansprechen des Dämpfers gewöhnt :-/


----------



## jedy (23. August 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Gestern sind meine Bushings gekommen und heute oder morgen geht es an den Einbau - bin seeeeeehr gespannt.
> 
> Aber eins muss man sagen: Herr Huber ist so freundlich, nett und zuvorkommend, das ist schon so unglaublich positiv in der deutschen Service Wüste, das es einem die Sprache verschlägt!
> 
> ...



ganz genau und das alles zu einem absolut fairen preis - alleine deswegen macht es schon spass die dinger bei ihm zu kaufen, wolke hin- oder her


----------



## tane (23. August 2012)

genau! ungehubert get goarnet mehr!!!
(nicht auszudenken, wenn der huber sich an die anderen hinterbaulager machen tät...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (23. August 2012)

sin mer schonmal froh, dass er uns mit hochwertigen Kunststoffgleitlagern beglückt *g*


----------



## McFussel (24. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, der Einbau ist auch ein Traum  ... und der Dämpfer arbeitet wie ne Wolke .. obs an den Bushings liegt?! ..



Du, da ich einen DHX 5 habe - KANN es nur an den Lagern liegen! 


@Tane: Mach Ihm doch mal einen Vorschlag!


----------



## Mithras (24. August 2012)

ich hab den DHX Air nie mit Huber Bushings gefahren, der hat noch die Originalen drin .. aber mein RC2 Coil läuft sahnig .. obwohl da n Service sicherlich fällig wäre..
Hab den DHX Air noch  als Ersatzdämpfer, und habe ja auch noch 3 Gleitlager .. evtl sollte ich den für ne Tour mal mit den Huber Lagern+Buchsen fahren ...


----------



## Barney_1 (26. August 2012)

wolfi_b schrieb:


> mittlerweile gibt es von Fox auch vernünftige Buchsen, haben sogar Dichtungen



Und wie fahren die sich so?
Ansprechverhalten besser wie bei den alten? 
Ich bin jetzt nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll, Huber oder Fox.
Fox sind , wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, sogar billiger wie die Huber und haben noch den Dichtring zusätzlich was mir besser gefällt.
Barney_1


----------



## McFussel (26. August 2012)

Wo bekommt man die FOX her? Die Hubers sind super....


----------



## morch84 (27. August 2012)

z.B. bei Bikecomponents..... Bin am überlegen ob ich Huber oder die neuen Fox Buchsen nehmen soll... hat jemand die Fox Buchsen?

Die Fox gefallen mir besser die haben eine durchgehende Welle  und sind gedichtet....


----------



## Timebandit (3. September 2012)

Unfassbar, Herr Huber!

Am Freitag vergangeber Woche bestellt, heute geliefert und eingebaut. Über das Ergebnis brauch ich glaub keine weiteren Worte zu verlieren. Ein Unterschied, welchen ich so nicht erwartet hätte. Großes Lob und absolute Empfehlung an alle, welche neue Buchsen benötigen!!

Greetz,.............


----------



## Paradoxusus (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Auch wenn das Thema etwas eingestaubt ist, will ich es nochmal aufrollen. Die oben gestellte Frage interessiert mich, hat Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den "neuen" Buchsen aus Kunststoff mit Dichtung von FOX. Und wie schlagen sie sich im Vergleich zu denen von Huber?


----------



## morch84 (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo ich habe mir die Fox Buchsen bestellt, muss sagen die sind von guter Qualität sehr leichtgängig... doch leider hatte mein Dämpfer in meinem Torque seitliches Spiel... keine Ahnung warum habe deshalb die Buchsen zurück geschickt und mir paar Huber bestellt und muss sagen Top wie schon oft beschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (24. Januar 2013)

..und die halten echt gut durch bisher ..!


----------



## brcrew (24. Januar 2013)

das mit dem seitlichen spiel bei den fox kann ich bestätigen.. die huber dinger sind sowas von passgenau! kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> ich hab den DHX Air nie mit Huber Bushings gefahren, der hat noch die Originalen drin .. aber mein RC2 Coil läuft sahnig .. obwohl da n Service sicherlich fällig wäre..
> Hab den DHX Air noch  als Ersatzdämpfer, und habe ja auch noch 3 Gleitlager .. evtl sollte ich den für ne Tour mal mit den Huber Lagern+Buchsen fahren ...



Hey Mithras, der DHX,den ich auch als Ersatz im Keller hab,geht mit umgebauter kleinerer Luftkammer und den Hubers echt gut für ne lockere Endurotour oder Hometrail geballer...versuchs einfach mal


----------



## Mithras (25. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tipp... leider is der DHX air schon im Bikemarkt gelandet und hat rasch nen neuen Besitzer gefunden gehabt .. aaber evtl kommt dieses Jahr n X-fusion Vector HLR Air .. mal schaun.. solang bleibt der RC2 drin


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp... leider is der DHX air schon im Bikemarkt gelandet und hat rasch nen neuen Besitzer gefunden gehabt .. aaber evtl kommt dieses Jahr n X-fusion Vector HLR Air .. mal schaun.. solang bleibt der RC2 drin



Der X-Fusion Kram soll ja recht ordentlich sein. 
Ich fahr grad den Van RC und bin auch mehr als zufrieden. Vor allem is das Ding auch "Neu" aus dem Bikemarkt für 80


----------



## Mithras (25. Januar 2013)

Schnäppsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Januar 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen ob es Sinn machenwürde diese fürs Strive zu bestellen? Unten ist ja das Nadellager drin und oben bewegen diese Lager sich doch kaum!?


----------



## tane (28. Januar 2013)

...gute überlegung...
tät mich allerdings wundern, wenn das nadellager nicht schnell einlaufen tät, bei dem doch vergleichweise kleinen drehwinkel...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Januar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> ...tät mich allerdings wundern, wenn das nadellager nicht schnell einlaufen tät, bei dem doch vergleichweise kleinen drehwinkel...



Aus genau diesem Grund finde ich den Einsatz von Nadellagern an MTB´s völligen Unsinn. Hauptsache beim Drehen geht es schön leicht.
Ausserdem sind Nadellager nicht für harte  Stoßbelastungen ausgelegt und auch sehr toleranzempfindlich.


----------



## Sasse82 (3. März 2013)

Hi!

Ich habe nun auch mal eine Frage zu den Huber-Bushings.
Ich habe zwar schon an Stephan geschrieben, vielleicht seid ihr aber schneller. ;-)

Bestellt und geliefert wurden sie und heute habe ich mich an den Einbau in mein FRX mit Vivid Air gewagt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die (zweiteiligen) Buchsen recht schwer in die Gleitlager drücken lassen (nach dem diese in den Dämpfer eingepresst wurden).
Ich frage mich nun ob das normal ist oder ob da etwas am Passmaß nicht stimmt. Ich mache mir halt Sorgen, dass ich die zweiteiligen Buchsen später mal nicht mehr heraus bekomme da ich dazu ja daran ziehen muss und keine wirkliche Angriffsfläche besteht um richtig anzupacken. Einfach durchdrücken geht wegen dem zweiteiligen Konstruktionsprinzip nicht.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Mithras (3. März 2013)

Hi Sasse82,

dass die Buchsen etwas schwergängig reingehen ist normal. Die Originalbuchsen von Fox z.B. gehen noch strammer rein. Das gibt sich aber mit der Zeit etwas, da die Gleitlager beim Gebrauch einlaufen (auch die von Huber).
Bedeutet beim FRX, dass die Buchsen an der Wippe irgendwann mit den Fingern rausgezogen werden können, während die an der Rahmenbefestigung (dank weniger Bewegung) auch später mal noch straff sitzen können.Aber wenn se straff sitzen, sind se nicht verschlissen 

Mit etwas Gefühl, nem Stück Pappe und ner Wasserpumpenzange lassen die sich aber problem und auch (je nach Gefühl) spurlos wieder entfernen.


----------



## Sasse82 (3. März 2013)

Alles klar, danke! =)

Dann hau ich sie jetzt einfach mal rein und erst dann wenn sie wieder raus müssen schaue ich ob das ein Problem wird oder nicht. 
Stephan hat mir inzwischen auch schon geantwortet und er meinte, dass man sie gut mit einem Schraubstock entfernen kann (habe ich leider noch nicht, aber lässt sich organisieren).

PS: Ich will die Dinger auch gleich fetten, habe aber kein spezielles Fett von Stephan dafür. Ich habe dafür PM600 da. Leider finde ich nirgendwo ob das Fett silikon enthält oder nicht, weder Bestätigung dafür noch dagegen.  Weiß das hier jemand?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. März 2013)

Hau rein die Dinger und nächstes WE testen wir die  
Meine laufen bombig. Fett hatte ich ganz vergessen...läuft aber einwandfrei.


----------



## Sasse82 (3. März 2013)

Sind schon drin, mit dem Fett, wird sich dann zeigen ob es silikonhaltig war. 
Nächstes WE bin ich dabei, ich hoffe Wildbad macht auf und das Wetter bleibt nicht so wie prognostiziert (Regen).


----------



## JonSi (27. März 2014)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> @beckeru: Da ist doch eh ne TippTopp Anleitung zum Ermitteln der nötigen Maße auf der Seite!
> 
> Das nenn ich mal ne Empfehlung, scheinen ja wirklich geil zu sein, die Teile, wenn man sich die Feedbackeinträge so durchliest. Und da meine Dämpferbuchsen am 2010er Nerve AM eh schon leichtes Spiel haben, werd ich gleich mal bestellen. Bin ich ja gespannt...



Hey jaxxxon, kannst du mir sagen welche Maße die Buchsen für das 2010er Nerve AM haben?


----------



## Pete88 (2. April 2015)

Moin Leute. Habe mir auch die HuberBuchsen geholt. Zweiteilige Ausführung. Jedoch bin ich wegen dem Spiel der Buchsen auf der Welle etwas verunsichert. Habe BohrungsMaße zwischen 8,112 und 8,122 bei den Buchsen bei ner 8er welle. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Grüße aus der altmark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete88 (16. April 2015)

Abend Leute. Wieviel Spiel haben bei euch die Buchsen auf der Welle. Meine Nagelneuen HuberBuchsen haben BohrungsMaße von 8,11bis 8,122 bei ner 8er welle. Ist das normal bzw ist das bei euch auch so? Schon mal danke im voraus. Für die antworten


----------



## Ridecanyon (18. April 2015)

Hab sie mir heute eingebaut, kein Spiel und perfektes ansprechen.


----------



## Pete88 (18. April 2015)

Auch im noch nicht montierten Zustand kein Spiel auf der Welle?


----------



## Ridecanyon (18. April 2015)

Nein, auch da war kein Spiel zu bemerken. Hab extra drauf geachtet wegen des Posts.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 

Habe vor 1 Woche mein Torque DHX neu bekommen. Jetzt ist die Überlegung ob ich den RS Kage ausbaue und ihm einen Satz Huber Buchsen spendiere. Hab in meinem Propain Tyee auch welche drin und bin sehr begeistert. Reicht es wenn ich Herrn Huber schreibe welches Bike und welchen Dämpfer ich habe oder muss ich vorher messen?

Danke


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Mai 2015)

Tät ich nicht, bevor die alten verschlissen sind.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Mai 2015)

Hab mein Tyee direkt mit den Huber Buchsen bestellt gehabt, ist bei Propain wählbar.


----------



## bansaiman (4. September 2015)

Weiß jemand, LINK,
wo ich die gleitlager für Huber buchsen passend, als Ersatz herbekomme? 
Muss dich irgendwas von ihrs oder so geben.aber weiß nicht die Maße. 

Pro Stück 2.50 Euro Plus 5 Porto ist schon viel.

Ist für nen aktuellen marzocchi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. September 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, LINK,
> wo ich die gleitlager für Huber buchsen passend, als Ersatz herbekomme?
> Muss dich irgendwas von ihrs oder so geben.aber weiß nicht die Maße.
> 
> ...


Du müsstest uns schon verraten für welches Bike du die Gleitlager/Buchsen bestellst. 
Wenn's nix allzu exotisches is kannste auch bei http://huber-bushings.com ne Anfrage raushauen und der nette Herr Huber hilft dir weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (5. September 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Du müsstest uns schon verraten für welches Bike du die Gleitlager/Buchsen bestellst.
> Wenn's nix allzu exotisches is kannste auch bei http://huber-bushings.com ne Anfrage raushauen und der nette Herr Huber hilft dir weiter.




Ah,Tschuldige.
Ich meinte nur die Plastikgleitlager.Buchsen hab ich schon


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. September 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ah,Tschuldige.
> Ich meinte nur die Plastikgleitlager.Buchsen hab ich schon


Die originalen Buchsen passen nicht bzw haben zuviel Spiel.


----------



## bansaiman (5. September 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Die originalen Buchsen passen nicht bzw haben zuviel Spiel.



Nein,huber Buchsen hab ich schon ;-)
Ich will nur wissen,wo ich alternativ. Gleitlager herbekomme,die vllt deutlich günstiger sind


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. September 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Nein,huber Buchsen hab ich schon ;-)
> Ich will nur wissen,wo ich alternativ. Gleitlager herbekomme,die vllt deutlich günstiger sind


Achso
Wie heisst der Hersteller der Lager nochmal?
Igur?
Igus?
Edit hat Google gefragt
http://www.igus.de/iglidur?WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=gadDE27&C=DE&L=de&gclid=CMOLw6-h4McCFQVuGwodEhsNyA


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Oktober 2017)

Alles verstanden...


----------

